

IPhone 4 Drop Test with Bumper Case Shows Little Protection - fraXis
http://www.macrumors.com/2010/07/09/iphone-4-drop-test-with-bumper-case/

======
c1sc0
Coming from a guy called iFixItYouri that doesn't surprise me. Damn it, I hate
it when Apple pulls 2 1st Gen failures in a row, makes me think of the cube
days.

